# $25,000 crappie caught



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

$25,000 crappie caught in the Wilcox Area Chamber Crappie Derby today in Alabama, on Lake Dannelly, Miller's Ferry Lake. See this report...

http://www.wilcoxareachamber.com/2013/04/22/25000-crappie-is-caught/


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow! I caught a $10,000 speck before and thought that was ridiculous


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

That's amazing! I've never even heard of anything like that before. Almost makes me want to fish a tournament!


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I heard that catching a Red Snapper is priceless because they are so rare. I haven't seen one yet.


John


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's an article from al.com 
http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2013/04/crappie_worth_25000_caught_dur.html#incart_river


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Aquahollic said:


> I heard that catching a Red Snapper is priceless because they are so rare. I haven't seen one yet.
> 
> 
> John


Good luck, you probably won't because they are nearly all gone. Some spotters think they saw a small school the other day, but they were not sure. All the snappers are gone because the government gathered them all up and sent them to china to create a new fishery over there. I wish we had a few snapper left so we would have something to catch this june


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I caught a $500 striper once - of course that was the fine for it being undersized. Only got the warning

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

They have a similar tournament in Bear Lake, California.They have hundreds of tagged rainbow trout worth different cash prizes and one $25,000. No one has ever caught it tho. I bet there is an osprey nest nearby just loaded with tags!


----------

